# Rasho, Udrih's future?



## flip-flop (May 17, 2005)

is there anything new about Rasho and Udrih's future in the club?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Rasho has no future.

As for Udrih, spurs need to either get rid of NVE and play Udrih more, or trade him. He's a very talented player with a bright future ahead of him. That is, if he actually gets some play time. There's no point in the spurs keeping such a talented player on the bench for so long. It's an injustice to basketball! :curse: lol


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Rasho has no future.
> 
> As for Udrih, spurs need to either get rid of NVE and play Udrih more, or trade him. He's a very talented player with a bright future ahead of him. That is, if he actually gets some play time. There's no point in the spurs keeping such a talented player on the bench for so long. It's an injustice to basketball! :curse: lol


nve is retired, so i guess that takes care of that, and rasho has no future with us. hoopworld reported that rasho wants out badly


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> nve is retired, so i guess that takes care of that, and rasho has no future with us. hoopworld reported that rasho wants out badly


You just made me one happy ez! Now we just need to get rid of Barry :biggrin: 

Wonder who the spurs will try to snag with Rasho and NVE gone...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> You just made me one happy ez! Now we just need to get rid of Barry :biggrin:
> 
> Wonder who the spurs will try to snag with Rasho and NVE gone...


parker was spotted at the suns game in support of diaw. i want diaw, hes a free agent this season and is great friends with tony.

tony/claxton/filler
manu/finely/jr smith
diaw/bowen
Wilcox/Scola/horry
Duncan/oberto/horry
that way we can play small ball with wilcox and we trade barry for youth and trade beno for an experinced pg. we pick up scola and get rid of a big money player who sits on the bench with rasho.
if we had this line up i would favor us to win the next two championships.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> You just made me one happy ez! Now we just need to get rid of Barry :biggrin:
> 
> Wonder who the spurs will try to snag with Rasho and NVE gone...


just put barry on a bus heading down I-10 and we'll take care of it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> parker was spotted at the suns game in support of diaw. i want diaw, hes a free agent this season and is great friends with tony.
> 
> tony/claxton/filler
> manu/finely/jr smith
> ...


Wow...I must have missed alot...since when have the spurs been looking at jr smith, wilcox, and claxton? Or are you just dreaming?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Wow...I must have missed alot...since when have the spurs been looking at jr smith, wilcox, and claxton? Or are you just dreaming?


claxton and jr smith have beeb talked about alot from the spurs front office and wilcox is a RFA and i think he could really fit in well so it we can get rid of rasho then it will work out great.
do you like that line up


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

the only person out of those 3 i see coming to san antonio is speedy claxton...well because he said it himself


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> the only person out of those 3 i see coming to san antonio is speedy claxton...well because he said it himself





TheRoc5 said:


> claxton and jr smith have beeb talked about alot from the spurs front office and wilcox is a RFA and i think he could really fit in well so it we can get rid of rasho then it will work out great.
> do you like that line up


Wow...I have missed alot then. Oh and, roc, what kinda question is that? What's not to love about that lineup?!??!


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

Speedy would be an awsome addition(again) to the team....... but i really wish we could keep udrih.... i dont understand why we didnt play him more.... he did pretty good in last years playoffs(with the exception of hte pistons series) and he understands the game so well


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Yeah, I think I'd rather have beno over speedy. Beno's a perfect secondary to tony. Tony's quick, but not really that smart, while beno's not as fast, but knows the game really well. Speedy's basicly another tony. We need some balance.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

speedy can shoot though


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

oh yea think about this small lineup if we play dallas again with speedy...
PG- Tony <--speed!
SG-Speedy <--speed! TAKE THAT DEVIN HARRIS!
SF- Ginobili <---3s!
PF- Michael finely/bowen (dont know who) <---3s!
C-TD <--post


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we need a pf that can shoot and or rebound that is around 6'9 6'10 thats why i like wilcox and evans. man if horry was 10 yrs younger he would be perfect.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

hi im new said:


> speedy can shoot though


ya hes gotten better since our 03 ship


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> oh yea think about this small lineup if we play dallas again with speedy...
> PG- Tony <--speed!
> SG-Speedy <--speed! TAKE THAT DEVIN HARRIS!
> SF- Ginobili <---3s!
> ...


I got to admit, with that line-up we'd totally own in the paint and outside the arc. Imagine having Speedy and Parker both penetrating at the same time. It'd definitely be hard to stop that, and even if they do, one of them can quickly dish it off to Manu or Bowen/Finley for a three. And if they happen to miss, Timmy's in the lane for the rebound and the put back.


----------



## iceman44 (May 25, 2006)

I would hang on to Rasho as strictly a backup center. I would keep Udrich.


----------

